# Autotrail Mohawk, a quick look and what we found!



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Stopped in a lay-by near a dealer for a cuppa. Decided to have a browse.

Several brand new Autotrails on display. Stepped into an Autotrail Savannah but had already seen one, so looked in the 'van next door; a Mohawk; similar layout to our Autocruise Starblazer with a transverse double bed. Quite nice.

There was a lot of 'sawdust' about, even on some of the appliances. I have been told before that they leave it to the dealer to clean: don't know if true or not, but seemed to be more mess than usual.

Anyway, the kitchen cupboard was missing it's door. I looked in the bed area and the shelf unit on the back wall had an exposed shelf edge ( it was 'lightweight plywood' similar to Voringher board, not 'mdf' or chipboard ). The finishing edge trim was not there: missing.

The shelf above the window at the foot of the bed looked odd, with more 'dust' and a couple of screws laying there.

The shelf was loose as was the front finishing trim. Nearly fell off when I touched it.

One of the spotlights in the 'lounge' area was missing it's light unit.

In the cab there were two wires hanging from a hole in the roof lining: missing cab light.

Very mysterious!

Was it delivered to the dealer in this state I wonder? Or, had the dealer been 'nicking bits'? Unlikely I would think: why would they need to, from a brand new 'van?

Just in case anyone thinks otherwise: I have no 'axe to grind' and am not lying. ( ref: previous report on an Autocruise )

Does anyone else come across such things when viewing 'vans or is it just me and the missus?

Harvey


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have seen the same thing at a dealership. I wonder if it was the same place, near Manchester? Alan.


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

Might be co-incidence but every new British made van I've ever looked in at a dealership has been in a similar state of disrepair 8O


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

I have always said they are a good Motorhome when finished.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Broom said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have always said they are a good Motorhome when finished.
> 
> ...


   

...and Alan: no not near Manchester; 'down south'. Maybe they deliver to the dealers now as 'self assembly' and the ones we have seen just weren't finished yet. 

Harvey


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
This is no excuse for bits missing/not screwed up,but,cleaning the unit today,found a few plastic "chips" (Drill dross)behind the swing wall in the shower. We have been away twice in the unit,and used the shower without having seen them before,so i can only imagine they have shaken out of a hidey hole while traveling,so would have been impossible to see at PDI.
But we to have been in new c/vans,m/homes.ON DISPLAY!,that made us walk away.
Jented


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

spartacus said:


> Might be co-incidence but every new British made van I've ever looked in at a dealership has been in a similar state of disrepair 8O


Not on my dealership you won't

Peter


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Sometimes if a dealer hasn't got the bits in for a customer needing parts for a warranty "snag" and just calling in. They canibalise them from showroom models so the customer hasn't got to wait.

I visited Spinney Motors, our dealer, for some stuff and this is what they did. They then order the stuff from Autotrail and replace as required. So it could be that.

Or, many dealers get equipment and bits nicked all the time by people "browsing their stock". I've been told of locker doors, internal and external, going "walkies", a microwave from a Swift Bolero being taken and light bulbs and cooker and fridge switches and door catches disappear quicker than ice in the Sahara.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Annsman said:


> Or, many dealers get equipment and bits nicked all the time by people "browsing their stock". I've been told of locker doors, internal and external, going "walkies",...


I hope you aren't casting aspersions on Autotrail owners!!!!! Now, what is that I need replacing and where exactly is this Mohawk.....


----------



## briggsy (Oct 15, 2010)

*mohawk*

I have bought a 2010 Mohawk from a main dealer at Preston.I had to pick it up after work.When we got round to putting our stuff in we were amazed the inside had,nt been touched since leaving the factory.Film still on in places sawdust in units (which is still falling in from top of cupboards where you can,t get to )On return from France and giving her her first wash, i was amazed how much mastic was left in places (especially on the roof).The van is great it down to pressures to throw vehicles out


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I think the Autotrails are great designs but very badly made. In my case the sealing of the various body panels is nothing short of appauling. A 3 year old with a mastic gun could do a better job. There's a lip that runs between the upper and lower moulidngs of the luton that hasn't been filled at all. To make matters worse, the lower molding is broken leaving holes on both sides where they meet the pillars. I discoered them when I was removing dollops of mastic from the bodywork. It should never have left the factory in that state - so much for quality control and to deliberatly hide it in that fashion is disgaceful. My dealer tells me that I can have the holes repaired. The alternative is to remove the roof to replace the damaged panels but this can cause other problems. Happy days.


----------

